# Allergic to lip products



## terramishu (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all, 

  	I wonder if any of you have developed a random allergy to lip products?

  	I'm allergic to most lip products (specifically SPF and minty stuff, and probably something else I don't know about) but I have not tried any MAC yet. I think I'm going to try out of curiosity. Maybe I'll put some vaseline (which is the only thing I can use) as a base and see if it's going to work. 

  	Share us your list of allergens found in lip products if you can


----------



## ChristopherKoch (Feb 12, 2016)

I am also having same problems..


----------



## Sophia EM (Feb 13, 2016)

Aw ! i never had those issues :s


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 10, 2017)

I use a lip liner for color and vaseline. An extra Virgin olive oil will rapidly cure chapped lips. It will work  faster if you repeatedly massage the oil into the lips. You then only  need to remove surface excess with dampened tissues.


----------

